# Buying an outdoor TV antenna



## Padden (Aug 21, 2009)

I know very little about HD digital over the air outdoor TV antennas. I would like one that will pick up as many stations as possble. Anyone recommend a very good antenna and an amplifier. (preferably a omnidirectional one) 
Thank You


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Start here. A lot of good info. 
www.antennaweb.org


----------



## Warden (Sep 27, 2009)

It is going to depend on where you are - the terrain - distance from the broadcast towers and if all the local broadcasters use the same general area for their transmitters. If w/in 20 miles small indoor antenna probably still get excellent reception. 

I've just got a Radio Shack one I tossed in my attic pointed in the general directions of the antenna farm and I'm a good 40 miles away. Perfect reception even spilt x 4 to different TV's (All ASTC - btw)

You don't need to spend a fortune on an antenna. You will need to know where the transmitters are and know your geography - a compass will help you get it aimed in the general direction if you're not sure which way is what.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Seems like this one has been answered, however i personally have a TERK HD antenna and love it, granted i only get the basic 13 channels but i believe 9 of them are in HD. Everytime the cable salesman comes by i just say :no:

I may break down eventually but for now i am satisfied!


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

You should also take notice about your TV model, there are some models that might not be able to fit with some channels


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

MagicalHome said:


> You should also take notice about your TV model, there are some models that might not be able to fit with some channels


This is true, also if you have a newer tv, at least in my area, the tv guide works, menaing i can hit guide on the remote and see whats on like cable and dish. (maybe everyone already knew this but i thought is was pretty neat for just an antenna) :thumbup:


----------

